# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Trợ giúp sử dụng con biến tần yaskawa 646HS3

## tinnghianguyen

Em có con biền tần yaskawa 646HS3. Cài đặt thì em đã làm tàm tạm. Nhưng giờ em muốn sử dụng công tắc và biến trở ngoài. Ngạch nỗi, nó không domino để đấu dây. Theo như tài liệu, loại này dùng cáp kết nối 25 chân thì mới có thể dùng công tắc ngoài. Vậy em phải tìm loại cáp này ở .

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Nhân tiện, cho em hỏi. Em nghe nói vụ điện trở xả cho biến tần. Nó là như thế nào, mắc làm sao a? Mong các anh chỉ giáo thêm

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Mong mọi người giúp đỡ. Chẳng là em mất tài liệu cài đặt con biến tần này rồi. Các cao nhân trong diễn đàn có thì cho e xin. Hoặc là hướng dẫn em cài đặt lại. Em tìm mãi mà không tìm được tài liệu trên mạng về nó. Biến tần yaskawa varispeed 646hs3 CIMR-hfs23p7.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mong mọi người giúp đỡ. Chẳng là em mất tài liệu cài đặt con biến tần này rồi. Các cao nhân trong diễn đàn có thì cho e xin. Hoặc là hướng dẫn em cài đặt lại. Em tìm mãi mà không tìm được tài liệu trên mạng về nó. Biến tần yaskawa varispeed 646hs3 CIMR-hfs23p7.


tài liệu con biến tần này hiện đã bị xóa. em còn vài con y chang của anh. 3.7Kw 3000Hz. 
Liên hệ zalo em để biết thêm thông tin về em biến tần này nhé.:V  
Em chỉ còn file hình ảnh của nó chụp màn hình lại ạ. Không còn file PDF.

----------


## khinentienphat

tài liệu con này hình như e vẫn còn trong ổ cứng máy tính, để e tìm lại xem thử

----------

